# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Exploding targets

## Impacttargets

I am currently in America and have stumbled across an, in my opinion, amazing product called Tannerite. Basically it's two chemicals which, when mixed together, explode when shot with a .223 or higher. Even when mixed the targets are extremely stable and can be dropped, hit with a hammer and even thrown in a fire and won't explode. There are plenty of videos online if you want to see it for yourself.
My question is, do you think there would be much demand for a product like this in the New Zealand market?

----------


## res

It's easy to make, but would get you kicked off most ranges

----------


## veitnamcam

I am sure there would be a market if freely available but I am not sure they would be with our laws.?

----------


## stumpy

i shot some in canada last time i was there ..... i will get the right endorsement so i can buy it ..... (in canada of course) ....we even duct tapped it up to increase the boom .... its great stuff

----------


## 300CALMAN

It will be classed as an explosive here so need your ticket.

FAAAA DON'T EVER HIT IT WITH A HAMMER! It IS impact sensitive and will go off.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Seems popular with Darwin Listers (or wannabes). Wiki notes the following:

Notable incidents with Tannerite:
A Minnesota man was fined $2,583 and sentenced to three years' probation[13] on charges of detonating an explosive device and unlawful possession of components for explosives after he detonated 100 lb (45 kg) of Tannerite inside the bed of a dump truck by shooting it with a rifle chambered in .50 BMG from 300 yards (270 m) away on January 14, 2008, in Red Wing, Minnesota. The man was on probation when he mixed and shot the Tannerite and was not allowed to possess firearms or explosives.[14][15] The blast could be felt at Prairie Island Nuclear Power Plant (roughly 5 miles away).[16]

A 20-year-old man in Busti, New York shot 18 lb (8.2 kg) of Tannerite on January 13, 2013, that sent a particularly "loud boom" through much of southern Chautauqua County, New York and extending as far south as Pennsylvania, at least 3 miles away. Multiple other sounds of explosions were also reported in the incident. The explosive noise caused numerous phone calls to the Chautauqua County Sheriff's Office, the New York State Police, and other law enforcement in the area.[17]

A man was killed by shrapnel at a farm in Fillmore County, Minnesota on June 15, 2013, after Tannerite was shot at a bachelor-bachelorette party after it was placed inside some metal objects. Fillmore County Sheriff Daryl Jensen stated that in this case the Tannerite was “used with other materials” in a manner that was not included in the manufacturer’s recommendations.[3]

Shrapnel killed a boy and injured a man in Sequoyah County, Oklahoma on February 9, 2015, after a reported two pounds of Tannerite was placed in a stove and shot with a high-powered rifle.[18]

A 24-year-old man from Portland, Oregon, used a Tannerite explosion as a means of suicide. Officials indicated that on March 19, 2015, the man parked his car along US Route 26 in a rural area near Mt. Hood and walked into nearby woods, where he detonated a "large quantity" of Tannerite with a .223 caliber rifle. The blast shattered trees and resulted in a crater two feet deep and ten feet wide.[19]

On March 19, 2016, a 32-year-old man in Walton County, Georgia, severed his leg after shooting at a riding lawnmower filled with 3 pounds of Tannerite. A piece of shrapnel flew 30 yards and removed the leg below his knee. Six months prior to that accident, another man in Muskegon, Michigan, also had his leg severed after using Tannerite to blow up a 55-gallon drum, despite being 50 yards from the explosion.[20]

----------


## Tommy

What sort of ticket would be required to have/make/use the stuff? Piece of piss to make apparently

----------


## res

> What sort of ticket would be required to have/make/use the stuff? Piece of piss to make apparently


Pyrotechnics ticket should do the trick

For the life of me I can't imagine it being sold in NZ the way it is in the USA. 

I have to wonder about a poster who makes a new account and does one post such as the op has in this case-given the handle chosen it would seem that it should be a commercial venders post with the forum support that goes with that

----------


## Chilli_Dog

There is a youtube video of the lawn mower vs leg incident

----------


## marky123

What's a high-powered rifle anyway?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> What's a high-powered rifle anyway?


NOT a slug gun  :Grin:

----------


## Tommy

> A Minnesota man was fined $2,583 and sentenced to three years' probation[13] on charges of detonating an explosive device and unlawful possession of components for explosives after he detonated 100 lb (45 kg) of Tannerite inside the bed of a dump truck by shooting it with a rifle chambered in .50 BMG from 300 yards (270 m) away on January 14, 2008, in Red Wing, Minnesota. The man was on probation when he mixed and shot the Tannerite and was not allowed to possess firearms or explosives.[14][15] The blast could be felt at Prairie Island Nuclear Power Plant (roughly 5 miles away).[16][20]


Way to go over the top!

----------


## Sideshow

Do you mean exploding targets like this at my driven boar range? Check out the video at the bottom :Grin: 
Corinium Rifle Range :: RUNNING BOAR CLUB
You can see the little orange target on the paper big lot of fun! :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

> NOT a slug gun


I have several slug guns that would easily be classed as high power.

50cal air rifles have been known to kill bear.


Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> What's a high-powered rifle anyway?


Not my Winchester and Savage 25- 20wcf aye @marky123  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I have several slug guns that would easily be classed as high power.
> 
> 50cal air rifles have been known to kill bear.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


 @P38 you class a 50 cal PCP a SLUG GUN!! What sort of childhood did you have?

To me and my mates growing up a slug gun was a BSA or Norinco from the local hardware shop that would only hurt if you shot your mate while wearing his big brothers motorcycle jacket.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Way to go over the top!


I would have would have paid a ticket to watch that one. From a safe distance!

----------


## Sideshow

> Do you mean exploding targets like this at my driven boar range? Check out the video at the bottom
> Corinium Rifle Range :: RUNNING BOAR CLUB
> You can see the little orange target on the paper big lot of fun!


Tommy what did you think of this running boar range do you know if there is one in NZ?

----------


## mjgriffiths

I don't think Arthur would like it.

----------


## Sideshow

Who's Arthur?

----------


## Tommy

Hahahaha Arthur would be minus one thousand keen.

Arthur is the head RO at our range, which is in a forest which has a strict no smoking/flames etc policy.

Could be a hoot somewhere damp out Port Waikato way though

----------


## Nibblet

> There is a youtube video of the lawn mower vs leg incident


That video is pretty funny/crazy.  
I will laugh at these things when it highlights their own stupidity.

----------


## marky123

> I am currently in America and have stumbled across an, in my opinion, amazing product called Tannerite. Basically it's two chemicals which, when mixed together, explode when shot with a .223 or higher. Even when mixed the targets are extremely stable and can be dropped, hit with a hammer and even thrown in a fire and won't explode. There are plenty of videos online if you want to see it for yourself.
> My question is, do you think there would be much demand for a product like this in the New Zealand market?


Are you in fact a manufacturer of such targets?

----------


## Marty Henry

One ingredient requires a ticket already so no its not going to be ok here. I shot some in canada a while back with my brother in law, just using the little jars it comes in loud and with a bright flash. After the first hit i think i was flinching  in expectation. 
While it certainly is a reactive target the videos kind of show it attracts a stupid is as stupid does attitude.

----------


## BRADS

I seen some get shot here....
No idea where it came but it was all good. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## zimmer

> Are you in fact a manufacturer of such targets?


Right on!
I cannot believe the reaction to a single no introduction post. It is as if the OP has tossed a hand grenade into a room and then stood back to watch the reaction.

----------


## JoshC

No. This is NZ, not America.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

.22 Magnum??? LOL!




> What's a high-powered rifle anyway?

----------


## stumpy

> No. This is NZ, not America.


which means what exactly ? ....

----------


## systolic

> One ingredient requires a ticket already so no its not going to be ok here. I shot some in canada a while back with my brother in law, just using the little jars it comes in loud and with a bright flash. After the first hit i think i was flinching  in expectation. 
> While it certainly is a reactive target the videos kind of show it attracts a stupid is as stupid does attitude.


What ingrediant?

Ammonium Nitrate can be brought easily. Trademe has it.  Auction number 1161716308.

Aluminium powder is often on Trademe too. Or just buy it from a paint supplier.

STMPRO.co.nz  in Wellington has it as well. They sell special effects stuff.

The only ingrediant requiring a 'ticket' is the gun and ammo to set it off.

----------


## Gibo

> which means what exactly ? ....


That's where Rambo is from  :Grin:

----------


## quentin

I would be really surprised if this stuff can be exported out of the US now, especially in light of it now being used in the Manhattan bombings. Kinda makes you realise it is not a toy.
Feds Test Bomb Remnants of New York Blast That Injured 29 - ABC News

----------


## stumpy

@SAVAGE     whats the rules on homemade explosives ... im 99% sure im not allowed to make it here ..... or am i .....

----------


## P38

> @SAVAGE     whats the rules on homemade explosives ... im 99% sure im not allowed to make it here ..... or am i .....


 @stumpy

Your allowed to make your own Black Powder.

Black Powder is an explosive.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## gadgetman

> @stumpy
> 
> Your allowed to make your own Black Powder.
> 
> Black Powder is an explosive.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Also allowed to have bought gunpowder too. Humble flour can even turn explosive in the right/wrong conditions.

----------


## res

> Also allowed to have bought gunpowder too. Humble flour can even turn explosive in the right/wrong conditions.


Powdered sugar makes flour look lame, teenage me was even more stupid than adult me and found this out the hard way

----------


## stumpy

or milk powder as someone found out last week ......

----------


## SiB

Years ago a Firefighter told me the largest industrial explosion was in a custard powder factory.

----------


## marky123

> Years ago a Firefighter told me the largest industrial explosion was in a custard powder factory.


is there a punchline to this?

----------


## Tommy

Black powder is an explosive, but a deflagatory low explosive.  Tannerite is a binary tertiary high explosive (think I got that right). I have no clue what the rules are, but there's probably a line in the sand somewhere between the two  :Wink:

----------


## Tommy

> Years ago a Firefighter told me the largest industrial explosion was in a custard powder factory.


Not Port Texas? Think that dropped a town. They were mixing a something into AN to make it flow or something, and a bad baaad baaaaad chain of events led to the largest manmade explosion of all time

EDIT:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_City_disaster

----------


## stumpy

was that the rocket fuel factory ? ... that was a huge fireball ....

----------


## striker

> What ingrediant?
> 
> Ammonium Nitrate can be brought easily. Trademe has it.  Auction number 1161716308.
> 
> Aluminium powder is often on Trademe too. Or just buy it from a paint supplier.
> 
> STMPRO.co.nz  in Wellington has it as well. They sell special effects stuff.
> 
> The only ingrediant requiring a 'ticket' is the gun and ammo to set it off.


Personally I dont think we need a "how to" manafacture Class 1.1D type B explosives on the forum

----------


## Tommy

> Personally I dont think we need a "how to" manafacture Class 1.1D type B explosives on the forum


Agreed, delete

----------


## Sasquatch

This has already been picked up by an analyst, way back on post one.

----------


## stretch

> What ingrediant?
> 
> Ammonium Nitrate can be brought easily. Trademe has it.  Auction number 1161716308.
> 
> Aluminium powder is often on Trademe too. Or just buy it from a paint supplier.
> 
> STMPRO.co.nz  in Wellington has it as well. They sell special effects stuff.
> 
> The only ingrediant requiring a 'ticket' is the gun and ammo to set it off.


Buy that stuff online and you WILL end up on a watchlist.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Need a ticket to get anfo or an for blasting.

----------


## Chilli_Dog

> Buy that stuff online and you WILL end up on a watchlist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


All of it or just some of it, I've been using aluminium powder as a filler in epoxy for reshaping some ports in a 2 stroke and bedding a rifle.....

----------


## stretch

Nitrates. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## systolic

> Personally I dont think we need a "how to" manafacture Class 1.1D type B explosives on the forum


6th form chemistry. No need to get upset about it.

There's about 10,000 videos on it on youtube anyway.

----------


## systolic

> Need a ticket to get anfo or an for blasting.


Or just buy it from Trademe or a garden centre. 

Hydroponic stores are good because they never ask questions about why you want it.

----------


## systolic

> Buy that stuff online and you WILL end up on a watchlist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Rubbish. On a watchlist for buying fertilizer?

----------


## striker

Summary Offences Act 1981 No 113 (as at 24 August 2014), Public Act &ndash; New Zealand Legislation

section 8

----------


## stretch

> Rubbish. On a watchlist for buying fertilizer?


I know a guy whose online activities were being watched closely, triggered by the fact that he bought a small quantity of Potassium Nitrate on Trademe. His motives were legit, and nothing came of it. From memory those auctions were being watched because it COULD be used for making meth or something.

Just look at what Timothy McVeigh did with "some fertiliser".

----------


## veitnamcam

> I know a guy whose online activities were being watched closely, triggered by the fact that he bought a small quantity of Potassium Nitrate on Trademe. His motives were legit, and nothing came of it. From memory those auctions were being watched because it COULD be used for making meth or something.
> 
> Just look at what Timothy McVeigh did with "some fertiliser".


How did you know his online activities were being monitored?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stretch

A friend of his was involved in the monitoring. When his details were flagged as a person of interest, the friend notified him. 

I wasn't involved in any way.

----------


## Chilli_Dog

> I know a guy whose online activities were being watched closely, triggered by the fact that he bought a small quantity of Potassium Nitrate on Trademe. His motives were legit, and nothing came of it. From memory those auctions were being watched because it COULD be used for making meth or something.
> 
> Just look at what Timothy McVeigh did with "some fertiliser".


For a while Mitre10 wanted photo ID and the signing of a declaration form before they would sell acetone, apparently that is used in some drug making as well.

----------


## Chop3r

> For a while Mitre10 wanted photo ID and the signing of a declaration form before they would sell acetone, apparently that is used in some drug making as well.


How long ago was that ? I use a shitload of acetone for cleaning for degreasing rifle barrels and other parts prior to bluing and have never had to sign a declaration at Mitre 10 or Bunnings

----------


## systolic

> A friend of his was involved in the monitoring. When his details were flagged as a person of interest, the friend notified him. 
> 
> I wasn't involved in any way.


Does your friend regularly tip off other friends who are under investigation?

Sounds like corruption to me.

----------


## stretch

> Does your friend regularly tip off other friends who are under investigation?
> 
> Sounds like corruption to me.


Friend of a friend. Maybe. I don't think my friend was notified until after he was cleared. We're heading off on a tangent to a tangent here...

----------


## Chilli_Dog

> How long ago was that ? I use a shitload of acetone for cleaning for degreasing rifle barrels and other parts prior to bluing and have never had to sign a declaration at Mitre 10 or Bunnings


maybe 18 months ago, they dont anymore

----------


## Daggers_187

> Summary Offences Act 1981 No 113 (as at 24 August 2014), Public Act  New Zealand Legislation
> 
> section 8





> Every person is liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 3 months or a fine not exceeding $2,000 who, for the purposes of sale or distribution to the public, prints or publishes or makes any document or thing (not being a document or thing of a technical, scientific, literary, or artistic character) that describes or depicts the method of manufacture of any explosive device or incendiary device or restricted weapon (within the meaning of section 2 of the Arms Act 1983), or any part of any such device or weapon.


This is interesting. If you tell someone online how to manufacture a taper pin for an AR-15 FSB, you've committed an offense.

----------


## Chilli_Dog

> This is interesting. If you tell someone online how to manufacture a taper pin for an AR-15 FSB, you've committed an offense.


But an AR is not a restricted weapon is it?

restricted weapon means any weapon, whether a firearm or not, declared by the Governor-General, by Order in Council made under section 4, to be a restricted weapon

----------


## Daggers_187

> But an AR is not a restricted weapon is it?
> 
> restricted weapon means any weapon, whether a firearm or not, declared by the Governor-General, by Order in Council made under section 4, to be a restricted weapon


Could be an FSB pin for a select fire M16?

----------


## stretch

> Could be an FSB pin for a select fire M16?


COULD be. Also might NOT be.

If I publish instructions on how to thread some steel pipe, and install threaded end caps onto that pipe, am I being a helpful plumber, or am I teaching people how to make a pipe bomb?

You're being very selective in quoting legislation.

http://www.legislation.govt.nz/act/p....html#DLM53524
(2)It is a defence in a prosecution under this section if the defendant proves that it was reasonable in all the circumstances to print or publish or make the description or depiction to which the prosecution relates.

----------


## systolic

> COULD be. Also might NOT be.
> 
> If I publish instructions on how to thread some steel pipe, and install threaded end caps onto that pipe, am I being a helpful plumber, or am I teaching people how to make a pipe bomb?
> 
> You're being very selective in quoting legislation.
> 
> Summary Offences Act 1981 No 113 (as at 24 August 2014), Public Act &ndash; New Zealand Legislation
> (2)It is a defence in a prosecution under this section if the defendant proves that it was reasonable in all the circumstances to print or publish or make the description or depiction to which the prosecution relates.


If you go to somewhere like Tasman PFV, you can buy all the short sections of pre threaded pipe and the endcaps over the counter and don't have to fuck about threading them. They sell fire sprinkler pipes and fittings.

Or a 90° elbow and end caps would work as well.

----------


## Chop3r

> maybe 18 months ago, they dont anymore


Must have been longer than that mate as I have been using it seriously for the last 6 years and no problems

----------


## Chilli_Dog

> Must have been longer than that mate as I have been using it seriously for the last 6 years and no problems


Maybe it was just this particular store, it was one of the last non mega ones around here

----------

